# is Van Eyck's Fantasia & Echo from Der Fluyten Lust-hof in the dorian mode or...



## obwan

or do the rules of musica fictica imply an implicit accidential? It starts off with a D scale with no key signature, so one would assume dorian based on the key signature alone. but it was published in 1650's long after dorian and the other classical modes went out of fashion. it sounds good in dorian, major or minor, but later there are a few measures that have an explicit accidental of b-flat so i think that rules out minor, and in another measure there are explicitly written accidentals for c-sharp and f-sharp. Does this leave dorian as the only possibility?


----------



## Il_Penseroso

I don't know anything about the music you mentioned, but just bceause it's written or published _'long after dorian and the other classical modes went out of fashion'_ doesn't mean that it's not in Dorian. Quite the opposite: Many popular songwriters of 1960s came across the modal impressions and found it strongly effective in spite of the old music (i.e. classical music) using major and minor scales. Many songs featuring Dorian, Mixolydian or Aeloian phrases and cadances as in the way you may see in Bob Dylan or The Beatles. For example Lennon and McCartney's first single 'Love Me Do' gives the warning for an obvious use of _'Mixolydian mode, not the Key of C'_ on the first page of the published sheetmusic. In McCartney's song 'Eleonor Rigby' the solo verse starts clearly in Dorian and for Lennon's 'Norwegian Wood' it's in Mixolydian, both songs mentioned by Leonard Bernstein at one of his Young People's Concerts programs; though Lennon once claimed _"To this day I don't have any idea what [Aeolian cadances] are. They [just] sound like exotic birds."_ when asked about using Aeolian cadances in his songs 'It won't be long' and 'Not a second time'.


----------

